# Brachypelma Klassi Adult Female Pics



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

My lovely but stroppy klassi lady


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Set ups look nice


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

She certainly deserves her name klassy lady : victory:

cool pics, neil : victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics, love the B. klassi's.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

She may be classy looking but in real life she is a stroppy little cow !! :lol2:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

She's a beauty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------

